# barspins/tailwhips etc.



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

i ordered a chase 1 '07 and i got the hollowbolt and starnut for my front brake cable to thread it straight through the steer tube. now heres me question how long of a rear brake and rear deraileur cable should i get?


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

wow. how much did the chase 1 cost? Thats a sick bike i must say! Please get pics when u recieve it 

and sorry - i have no clue how long the cables should be!


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't know an exact length, I basicly just eye it up, just hold the cable housing in the aroximate location (ie: brake lever to cable stop on frame) and spin the bars. you don't want it wrapped too tight, maybe enough to get 1.5 barspins. thats basicly all it comes down to.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

take al look at some peoples bikes, maybe some pro's, and just make an estimate and make it close to theirs. your shop should be able to get it how you want it


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Best way to determin this is to just wrap the cable counter clockwise around the upper headset/stem area. It should wrap around it once without incountering any tightness.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah just eye it up, theres no definite answer. On my 20" I had it so I could barspin/tail whip 2x without any problem.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

if you're using cable actuated brakes, you will need them longer than you think. twisting the bars around will create tension and actuate your brakes if you have it just long enough to go around. i'd say make sure that they can spin around twice to avoid this problem...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

aka whiskey throttle.. do what wch said, longer is better than short.. it sucks to have your brakes drag just enough scrubbing speed causing you to case the next hit.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Some of the tightening from the twist can be helped with a linear cable (i.e. Odyssey Linear Slic Kable)


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

TrikeKid said:


> Some of the tightening from the twist can be helped with a linear cable (i.e. Odyssey Linear Slic Kable)


the slic kable is only long enough to go around once on an mtb...


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> if you're using cable actuated brakes, you will need them longer than you think. twisting the bars around will create tension and actuate your brakes if you have it just long enough to go around. i'd say make sure that they can spin around twice to avoid this problem...


Not a problem with linear brake cables.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ihatemybike said:


> Not a problem with linear brake cables.


but, he is still running a derrailleur......


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> but, he is still running a derrailleur......


Quality derailer cables have been linear for well over a decade and are fine when left long enough to bar-spin.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

im running a sram x-o with x-9 shifters and hayes hfx-9's would my stock bike come wth precut cables?


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> im running a sram x-o with x-9 shifters and hayes hfx-9's would my stock bike come wth precut cables?


Yeah, most completes will come with housing already cut too short for bar-spins.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ihatemybike said:


> Quality derailer cables have been linear for well over a decade and are fine when left long enough to bar-spin.


 had no idea, my bad. i only run geared setups on my DH bike and have been doing so for a very long time. and having a DC on my DH bike, i am unable to do barspins/tailwhips anyway.....


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> had no idea, my bad. i only run geared setups on my DH bike and have been doing so for a very long time. and having a DC on my DH bike, i am unable to do barspins/tailwhips anyway.....


Well now you know, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

ihatemybike said:


> Well now you know, and knowing is half the battle.


G I JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEE!!!!


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Better to go too long than too short. If it winds up being too long for some reason, it is a lot easier to trim a half inch off than it is too add one. Alternatively, some creative cable routing can take up extra cable easily, look clean, and leave enough for bar spins. Put your bike in the stand, get a roll of housing, and start experimenting. Like WCH, 2x around would be a safe bet, just in case. Who knows, you might want to start doing double tailwhips...


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

2x around can leave you with ridiculously long cables that can bounce around a lot and rub on your front tire, quite annoying from my personal experience. 1x around can still leave you open for doubles if you prewind the bars the opposite way once before you start.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

I must go against you here hb, for sizing, on a mtb, enough housing to spin twice and and have the housing tight is about where I am. its not really a useable 2x but probably a useable 1.5x and i am running 26" with no tire rubbing or any excessive cable length.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

cully said:


> I must go against you here hb, for sizing, on a mtb, enough housing to spin twice and and have the housing tight is about where I am. its not really a useable 2x but probably a useable 1.5x and i am running 26" with no tire rubbing or any excessive cable length.


What's this brown stuff floating in my oatmeal?


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

so there is no derailer gyro or alternative to long derailer cables???


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

ninjaman said:


> so there is no derailer gyro or alternative to long derailer cables???


I've seen a hydro gyro brake system paired with a cable gyro running the derailer on some website.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

so you say you are running hayes HFX hydros? more than likely it will come from the shop already short... most hydro lines only come in 55" anyway, as far as I know, which isn't the longest... and from my experience, the ODSY and animal linear bmx cables were too short for my 22" bike... don't know the exact length of a Chase, but like others said, not that hard just to pick up a crap load of cable and experiment. But when you cut it down, try not to use pliers or anything that will smash the housing as it pinches the cable just a tiny bit. If you don't have professional cable cutters (I don't) just use a dremel or die grinder wheel and spin that sucker off where you want it. But that brings you back to the hydro line... might have to pick up another and do a complete overhaul/bleed if you want proper length.... good luck, let us know where you go with the project.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

ok its been awhile but i have gotten to where i need to be, problem number one i bought a hollow bolt and startnut for the front brake it doesnt work on a 1.5 steerer they don't make one on a 1.5 steerer. so for all those who may have this problem u have to drill a hole in the starnut and a hole in the top cap. next is i jsut bought a new rear brake cable and it was fine


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

pics coming soon and possible new green manitou fork


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ihatemybike said:


> 2x around can leave you with ridiculously long cables that can bounce around a lot and rub on your front tire, quite annoying from my personal experience.....


maybe your experience is limited, my brake hose is long enough to go around 2 1/4 times and it is nowhere near my front tire....


----------

